
ATM skimmers in action - pthreads
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/06/atm-insert-skimmers-in-action/
======
hlfcoding
I can really identify with this:

"Once you know about all the ways that skimmer thieves are coming up with to
fleece the banks and consumers, it’s difficult not to go through life seeing
every ATM as a potential zombie threat — banging and pulling on the poor
machines and half expecting half hoping parts to come unglued. I’m always
disappointed, but it hasn’t stopped me all the same."

And I currently practice this:

"Lastly but most importantly, covering the PIN pad with your hand defeats the
hidden camera from capturing your PIN — and hidden cameras are used on the
vast majority of the more than three dozen ATM skimming incidents that I’ve
covered here."

------
anotheryou
krebs is the only security guy I read, it's just interesting :)

unidentified tool is a simple sharp ended thing for wood carving. Like this:
[http://de.aliexpress.com/item/High-Quality-Newest-10pcs-
Set-...](http://de.aliexpress.com/item/High-Quality-Newest-10pcs-Set-Wood-
Carving-Chisel-Set-High-Carbon-Steel-With-Wooden-Handle-For/32324519140.html)

